# A German again



## Richman (Jun 16, 2010)

Hello, Friends,

I will you any say about me:

I´m breeding mantids since March 2006. I´m began with Phyllocrania paradoxa and have now 6 different kind of mantids(Creobroter elongatus, Phyllocrania paradoxa, Deroplatys desiccata, Gongylus gongylodes, Idolomantis diabolica and 2 species of Sphodromantis). I had Tenodera sinensis and Tisma pauliani, too.

I living with my wife and 3 kids in the north of Germany.

Ritchie


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jun 16, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Rick (Jun 16, 2010)

Welcome. Several Germans here. I would like to visit Germany someday.


----------



## ismart (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice collection you got going! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 16, 2010)

Welcome Richie, hows the weather there?


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Jun 16, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 16, 2010)

Welcome from Yuma, Arizona!


----------



## revmdn (Jun 16, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## austin (Jun 16, 2010)

welcome


----------



## gremlin123 (Jun 20, 2010)

welcome  

I am from germany, too !!(NRW)

Nice collection of mantids xD

regards,

Lennard


----------

